# Can't see scope bubble



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

While clarifiers clear up the target, they tend to blur what's up close.......like the pin. That's why I use 4X and no clarifier. Some 6X lenses I've tried were still clear, but others were blurry.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Try a #1...may clear up the scope picture nearly as well without the whole level disappearing thing.

It could realistically be your eye coming out of the center of the peep as well...I know sometimes during a shot my anchor will float enough, or my head will move just enough to cause me to lose the bottom section of my scope...time to let down and start over...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Might have to move your sight bar out


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

blondstar said:


> Might have to move your sight bar out


That too. :wink:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Good things to try.

Thanks folks.

I'll report back if anything works for me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Carl, I shoot an 8x with a #2 clarifier and have the same problem, mostly in the bright light, as it washes out my bubble, but even in shade, I just use my left eye to sight the bubble and ensure I'm level, then I hold that and divert my focus (both eyes) on the dot... but with your eye dominance, you can probably just use the left eye enough to get your bubble, then squint or close it and continue.. :thumb:

I also use a red bubble and it's a big one, not one of the little ones, but it is blurred pretty well if I just sight it through the peep.. :nod:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Carl, I shoot an 8x with a #2 clarifier and have the same problem, mostly in the bright light, as it washes out my bubble, but even in shade, I just use my left eye to sight the bubble and ensure I'm level, then I hold that and divert my focus (both eyes) on the dot... but with your eye dominance, you can probably just use the left eye enough to get your bubble, then squint or close it and continue.. :thumb:
> 
> I also use a red bubble and it's a big one, not one of the little ones, but it is blurred pretty well if I just sight it through the peep.. :nod:


 Thanks IGluIt4U, I've decided that I either have to go back to shooting 4X or do like you do. I've already started to change my shot routine to "bubble up" with my left eye before starting to pull through the shot. It'll work.

Thanks


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WHAT????????.....you shoot with a bubble????????? *

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT????????.....you shoot with a bubble????????? *
> 
> .


The Hill 2007 or was it 2008


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The Hill 2007 or was it 2008


'07 I believe...you wouldn't believe how much talking it took to get her to put a bubble in there...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> '07 I believe...you wouldn't believe how much talking it took to get her to put a bubble in there...


Yea, it must have been 07 since 08 is when she hitch hiked a ride in the back of a pickup from the top of the Hill back to the club house since her was "out of time".


----------

